#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Save email by subject

## plans

Hello,
I need a macro which would save the incoming e-mails with subject: * New Job*, as a text file in a folder like:
C:\NewJob
Could you please advise.
Thanks

----------

